# mosaic coloured racer



## dublin boy

heres a mosaic coloured racer bred this year .


----------



## dublin boy

sorry ,haveing a bit of trouble,ill try again .


----------



## MaryOfExeter




----------



## dublin boy

thanks becky,your a star .


----------



## MaryOfExeter

No problem! It sure is pretty!


----------



## pigeon is fun

nice. very nice.


----------



## horseart4u

OMG love those colors gonna be a beauty when he / she gets older altho he / she is pretty now...


----------



## PigeonX

very nice


----------



## vangimage

Very nice.


----------



## dublin boy

thanks all ,any ideas on the colour of this bird ? . the sire is ash red, and the dam is dun ch .


----------



## red check 200

Why would you call this bird mosaic???


----------



## dublin boy

red check 200 said:


> Why would you call this bird mosaic???


not that i know much about colour/genetics/ect... but i knew it was different in the nest, with the wild type blue tail, and one wing red coloured, kind of patch work quilt effect on its body, which isnt normal. maybe someone on here can explain it better .


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes, it is mosaic. That's what color you'd call it. Not only are the colors mosaic, but so are the modifiers. You can see that the sooty gene does not effect some patches on the wings. It is also smokey (slate). It also looks like we have t-pattern as well as bar. And it is very interesting how there is a grizzle effect on some of the wing when there is no grizzle in the parents. Perhaps just one of the perks of being mosaic. Do you have any pictures of the parents? It also looks like dilute is being expressed in some areas, which wouldn't normally be possible unless the dad was split for dilute.


----------



## dublin boy

yes i do becky, email sent ,thanks .


----------



## Lexygurl

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Oh yeah, you did send them the first time. I just totally forgot about them. Too distracted by this little guy I guess


----------



## APF_LOFT

wow what a beauty


----------



## pidgey boy

hes has awesome colors, your lucky to have such a nice pigeon


----------



## APF_LOFT

i have a question if you inbreed a mosaic pigeon wil you ever get a mosaic pigeon?


----------



## Henk69

A true mosaic pigeon has a problem. The germline cells are either the one type or the other type, so both celltypes are not passed on at the same time. But if there is a hereditary trait that promotes the formation of a mosaic in anyway, then that could be passed on.


----------



## dublin boy

thanks all , for your comments. the mosaic is a cock, and was bred in march, so is moulting now,he has matured a lot , so ill get photos up when he is through the moult , his parents are [ sire ash red x dam dilute blue ch ] .




grandparents colours are ,on sires side =blue pied x ash yellow.
on dams side =ash yellow [dun flecks] x ash yellow.


----------



## dublin boy

update on mosaic .


----------



## dublin boy

more photos .


----------



## orock

Dublin Boy,Do you have any recent pictures of that bird
Gorgeous bird ...Orock


----------



## horseart4u

OMG thanks for showing us him all grown up, glad to see he stayed true to his color also, has he had any offspring yet? what do they look like..


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I'm starting to wonder about this one. Mosaics typically have the feathers one color or the other, not blended with both. Do you have any brown hens you can put him on?


----------



## Print Tippler

oh these ash red... I feel this is a mosaic, the only other possibility would be a super flecking ash red right? I mean this is far more than even the previous super fleck ash red, this is majority blue and an all blue tail. Surely its not out of the realm of possibility but i don't know. It does have a halfsider split to it, just kinda different.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes, I'm thinking it's mosaic too but I can't help but wonder! You could put him on a blue hen as well but brown would be a tad quicker. Basically, if you get blues AND reds from him (when mated to a blue or brown hen), he isn't mosaic, from what I understand. That would make him one crazy super flecked bird.


----------



## Print Tippler

I'm still confused on how these birds pass on genes. Why would a mosaic ash red/ blue be different than an ash red carrying blues. If we had a ash red bar grizzle/ blue spread halfsider do all the genes pass on? Can you except the spread to be inherited? What I'm asking is do all the genes come into play off a halfsider or just one side?


----------



## Henk69

On a halfsider all genes can pass on as in an ordinary pigeon.
On a true mozaic see my earlier comment.


----------



## dublin boy

horseart4u, the bird has`nt been bred from yet, it will be next year before he is paired up... becky ,ive no brown hens, only black spread hens ,which ill be useing on an other project, so i think he will be used as feeder in 2012, so it will be 2013 before i can test mate him .


----------



## dublin boy

orock, these were taken today .


----------



## lordcornwallis

fantastic color well done lc


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

how has this bird performed for you mate?


----------



## dublin boy

i don`t race .


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

just breed and flys do u breed any opals or indigo coloured pigeons?


----------



## dublin boy

19pigeonracer88 said:


> just breed and flys do u breed any opals or indigo coloured pigeons?


i have indigo, just started to breed andalusions this year,never had opel,but would like some .


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

im importing opals from racing lines over from germany to cross in with my louis cooremans mgith be able to do a deal with u for some indigos send em some pics of ya indigos mate be nice to see


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

http://www.seltenfarbige-brieftauben.de/


----------



## dublin boy

yeah seen that guys site ,nice birds, yeah sure ye never know, we`ll see what happens . are your birds comeing from him ? im haveing trouble with posting pictures, im crap with computers, but when i can ill put some up for ye .


----------



## NZ Pigeon

It is strange, Its almost acting similar to ember but a pinker colour than usual. Amazing bird, You are lucky indeed


----------



## george simon

dublin boy said:


> orock, these were taken today .


*This is a very intresting bird.While it is a MOSAIC it seens like there are different modifiers at work here, if one looks close you will see some grizzle, on one side I see some black spread, on the other side I see what looks like opal or maybe even Indigo(red mimic)by any chance was one of the parents a ANDALUSIAN. I realy would like to see a picture of the parents of this bird. It would also be nice to see the out streched wings of the bird in question. ............In the book "GENETICS OF PIGEONS by Lester Paul Gibson" Chapter14, Mosaics, He speaks of the different types of mosaics he point out that they can be divided into genetic anomalies and somatic mutations.. I feel that in this case we may be looking at a brid with genetic anomalies and that is why we see so many colors. I see at least 4, blue ,opal or indigo,spread,and grizzle. Gibson points out some other intresting facts about Mosaics, but I must stop here. * GEORGE


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

is there any chacne of breeding mosaiacs if u breed them together or is this impossible as ive seem some halfsider birds brd that are half white and half blue bar so on


----------



## george simon

19pigeonracer88 said:


> is there any chacne of breeding mosaiacs if u breed them together or is this impossible as ive seem some halfsider birds brd that are half white and half blue bar so on


*Hi Pigeonracer, Halfsiders are not cosidered mosaic.* GEORGE


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

george simon said:


> *Hi Pigeonracer, Halfsiders are not cosidered mosaic.* GEORGE


hi george can the half siders genes be transfered into racers?


----------



## Print Tippler

mosaic and halfsiders can not be bred. Its a random thing and it does not pass on to the offsprings. The closest you can is to find a ash red bird split for blue which is "super flecked" so an extreme amount of blue is leaking through the bird, that is genetic and believed to be passed down.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

its a shame ive seen alot of halfsiders in the pakistani breeds and birds over in pakistan


----------



## Henk69

halfsiders CAN be bred consistently! I have a mixed breed pair that gives mostly halfsiders. The clue i.m.o. is that halfsiders are not pure for the genes in question.
Somehow the genes can then express on a different half of the body.


----------



## dublin boy

wing photos for ye george .


----------



## dublin boy




----------



## dublin boy

and the parents, ash red cock and dilute blue ch hen .


----------



## dublin boy




----------



## 19pigeonracer88

nice pair very nice cock i like him and the hen wel pure class mate u should try racing soem bnirds out of them


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

Henk69 said:


> halfsiders CAN be bred consistently! I have a mixed breed pair that gives mostly halfsiders. The clue i.m.o. is that halfsiders are not pure for the genes in question.
> Somehow the genes can then express on a different half of the body.


alright bud isit possible to transfer the genes to racing homers? ill atatch a vid of some birds with the same type body just need to tranfer the genes to strong racing blood 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4pPTHjOxYU


----------



## dublin boy

cheers ,i bred both birds, the hen is kirkpatrick ,the cock busschaert x tuplin barker . as i said i dont race, .i gave one or two out this year, they will be tested as old birds .


----------



## NZ Pigeon

19pigeonracer88 said:


> alright bud isit possible to transfer the genes to racing homers? ill atatch a vid of some birds with the same type body just need to tranfer the genes to strong racing blood
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4pPTHjOxYU


look like piebald halfsiders, in saying that most the pigeons in that vid are relatively symetrical. Don't confuse halfsiders created from pied genes with actual mosaic halfsiders


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

i am wanting the pied half siders not the mosaic halfsiders i want half white birs and half blue bar i think i look mint flying arnd you loft ona nice sunny day


----------



## NZ Pigeon

19pigeonracer88 said:


> i am wanting the pied half siders not the mosaic halfsiders i want half white birs and half blue bar i think i look mint flying arnd you loft ona nice sunny day


Maybe start a new thread to avoid confusion as this thread is about mosaics not halfsiders.


----------



## APF_LOFT

i thought there are two bird haha nice update about the mosaic.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes, half-sided pied is different from mosaic birds. Mosaics cannot be bred true (example, two mosaics will not produce more mosaics). However, I don't think mosaics are as rare as people think.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88

hmm where could i find half siders of similar type apart from pakistan ??


----------



## Print Tippler

Well, my brother was at a friends loft and witness a pair mate, said it looked like the cock was unsuccessful then quickly another cock hoped on and did his thing. So when you got cocks that are successful at stealing hens the chances of a mosaic or multiply mosaics in one loft would be higher....if that theory on them is correct


----------



## sport14692

That is a cool looking bird


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Print Tippler said:


> Well, my brother was at a friends loft and witness a pair mate, said it looked like the cock was unsuccessful then quickly another cock hoped on and did his thing. So when you got cocks that are successful at stealing hens the chances of a mosaic or multiply mosaics in one loft would be higher....if that theory on them is correct


The second bird would have to be quick, I think its more common for one cock to have two sperms fertilise the egg, I wonder how often it happens and we don't know about it as the two sperms carry the same information? for all we know we could all have mosaics halfsiders in our loft, just with two sides the same!


----------

